# Rbp's Not Eating? Not Sure Why! Pls Help



## zoilerette (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi folk!, Im new here I need some advice asap!

I had 4 rbp's from small fry which grew to about 3 inches in a 200ltr tank which had two internal filters, which had b een stored for approx 5yrs from when I kept rbp's before then, We moved house and the stress killed the 7 rbps I had at the time, so 5yrs later I set up same tanks again and both filters worked amazingly enough. Last week I took out the internal filters because I didn't think they were working correctly, when doing water changes and rinsing the media in the extracted tank water the foams always felt dry. I bought an external filter and connected that. Now I know now I should have given the external time to build up a bacterial colony but I didnt so hence the water parameters went outta control and within 36 hours all my 3" rbp's had died.

Since then I have been to my local aquarists who gave me some bacteria to add to filter and I've done ammonia and nitrate/nitrite/pH tests and got the parameters back online.

I've since restocked my tank with another 4 rbp's, these are approx 5-6" long. I bought them on sunday and today its tuesday, they have hardly eaten anything. I've tried, ham, chicken, tetra doromin sticks, prawns, cod fillet, and they dont even seem interested.

Is there anything I can do to entice them to feed abit more, i'm starting to worry about their health. Would a live feeder be beneficial?

Pls help asap somebody please, as im slowly starting to panic!

Best regards
novice piranha parent!

OH! I forgot to say, I have a 10" airstone ran from a single air pump, which sends a stream of bubbles from the bottom to the water surface, theres alot of water movement on the surface and bubbles make it well oxygenated.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

No ham! IMO. They're still adjusting to new tank I wouldn't bother feeding them for couple days n try again. Actually you shouldn't feed for at least a day when you get new fish, I wait 2days. Most don't follow this rule though. Rbp can go a month easy without eating. Sunday to Tuesday isn't nothing to worry about. Try feeding every other day till they eat. I suggest leaving light off maybe while feeding at first, least till they settle in. GL


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Now is a great time to get them eating pellets. A good quality pellet like Hikari or New Life Spectrum large floating carnivore pellets. Reds are not picky but it is normal for newly moved fish not to eat for a while. I had a new red belly not eat hardly anything for almost 2 months but he's fine now. Offer them pellets every other day or so until they eat. If the food stays in the tank overnight without being eaten then take it out and try again in a couple days. Hunger will get them to eat eventually, they won't starve.
The best way to feed them is a varied diet of good pellets and raw, lean fish like tilapia, shrimp, pollock. Red meat is fine here and there. Avoid raw chicken and pork, and do not feed any cooked or processed meat at all. Feed pellets as a staple every couple of days.


----------



## zoilerette (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, No Ham ok I wont give them that. What do you think is the best foods to give. I'm going to do as you say and leave them for a few days. What about Lancefish? You can buy that here in the uk in frozen form from our local aquarist store, its like a small anchovi.


----------

